# Cleaning products for Ibis White



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

I need some advice on what cleaner/wax to get for the ibis white, usually get my mate to detail my car for me but this time i want to try it myself.

All advice gratefully recieved...


----------



## lofty (Apr 3, 2007)

I used this on my Ibis TT I had last year.I normally prefer wax to sealant,but this gave the best shine and gloss on White.http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/carlack-sealant-kit/prod_358.html


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

thanks Loafty I'll give that a try


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I've had great results on white with both the Jeffs Werkstat Acylic Range http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/werkstat-acrylic-kit-protect.html

And more recently the Zaino range works really well on white http://www.zainoeurope.com/


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

intertesting  ill look into that further aswell... might pop onto polishedbliss to get tips


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

abz001 said:


> intertesting  ill look into that further aswell... might pop onto polishedbliss to get tips


Pop in and see Clark - he'll sort you out


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

who is clark?!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

The detailer at Polished Bliss


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Is he in Aberdeen?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Yes, based at Polished Bliss's premises


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

cool  thanks for the info ill pop along


----------

